# Cautiously optimistic



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies! I have just got my BFP at 9/10 dpo (didn’t track temperature but I do know when my OPK was blazing positive) today I am 10/11dpo. I’ve not had a great track record with pregnancies as I’ve had 4 early losses and my only successful one was with IVF, so I’m being very cautious! I mostly wanted to have people to chat with as we watch my line progress (hopefully!) I had some spotting Saturday and Sunday morning very briefly, but has since disappeared. Here is yesterday’s test


----------



## babylights

Good luck, that line is clear as day!! Mine is almost the exact same story, four early losses, IVF baby, and now I’m pregnant naturally! I’m keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh that’s so wonderful!! That gives me hope that our bodies got it figured out after IVF!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## MrsT116

Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok humor me... too test is 12dpo bottom test is 14dpo... doesn’t really look like it’s progressing. I’m trying to stay hopeful but.. this probably doesn’t look very good. I also attached a Walmart cheapie from today


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's definitely getting darker


----------



## mindyb85

Do you have the original? 
Even so my vote is that it does look a bit darker


----------

